

No More Promises: Realizing Your Programming Job Sucks - supburger

Read time: 2 minutes<p>Somewhere in the annexes of maxims and guidance, there is a statement that reads:<p>“Actions speak louder than words.”<p>When I worked for my first company out of college I began with “part-time” work as a junior Rails developer. The rate was $1000 a month for up to 30&#x2F;hrs a week. Two months would then pass and they would consider an increase in salary. Why would anyone accept that offer as a junior Rails developer? Was it me being naive, hopeful, stupid, or something more? I think it was the belief in promises. Their first promise, a $90,000 salary by the end of the year.<p>Two months passed and the work increased. I’m given tasks with impossible deadlines. In one situation I worked 60 straight hours with 1.5 hours of sleep. Was I given a bonus? No. Was I given a week off to recover? No. More promises were given. Shares in the company, you’ll have normal work again, other developers will have to go through what you went through, etc.<p>By the end of the year, I’m working full-time plus doing Rails work for the company. I’ve sharpened my skills and I feel comfortable with Rails. Expected salary: $2500 a month. Real salary: $1000ish. We are given a project that takes 3 months to complete, due within 2 weeks. Management won’t budge on date with little previous consultation with developers for a deadline. What’s the solution? Hire contract developers and take salaries out of current developers to pay contractors.<p>Don’t make my mistake and trust a company with promises that once they are ‘big’ you will get all these great benefits. I was stupid. I learned and quit. Now hopefully I can find a Rails job with a salary I can actually live on.
======
yiedyie
We have a saying here in Romania that says [roughly translated]: « The cunning
promises and the fool expects. »

I feel and know exactly what you are passing through because I've been there,
with every concession you make, and every promise you agree is harder and
harder to renounce because you perceive to loose all.

It's called the monkey trap. [http://www.tarekcoaching.com/blog/dont-fall-in-
the-monkey-tr...](http://www.tarekcoaching.com/blog/dont-fall-in-the-monkey-
trap/)

And you made the wise decision in the end so I'll finish with another quote:

“If the fool would persist in his folly he would become wise.” (William Blake)

------
meerita
Just change of company, you're in the wrong place.

------
vldx
You're not a effing peasant, don't act like one. Especially in the context of
job market boom.

------
orlandoseo
Run don't walk. There are currently more jobs then people in our field. You
will run into this type of company again but in the future you will know to
tell them to fuck off. Especially when you see how easy it is to get another
job.

------
canterburry
Yeah, sounds a bit like my promotion which was first supposed to be March,
then June, then Sept....and now, it will "definitely" be in March...again.

Have a few interviews lined up this week.

